# Activating Sirius/XM?



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

GNS1310 said:


> I've tried going to the site and entering my Radio ID but it didn't work and they don't list Chevy on the manufacturers list of cars.
> I use my USB which is loaded with tunes, and Pandora a lot, hate the FM/AM rarely use those...found a deal for XM/Sirius and wanted to give it a shot.


Have you tried calling them? Usually works best and you can get a good price over the phone normally.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Call them. They need to activate your radio ID and send a signal to it to get it going. Do you still have time on the free trial? I have lifetime subscription but I had to pay($400) for that. I happened upon that when my 3 year subscription expired. Call them and have them send the signal to your receiver. It should work and as Slammed said you may be able to get a good deal also.


----------



## keifnit (Feb 18, 2015)

i was able to do it online, but it was a different channel lineup compared to what i had under the trial subscription. anywho, make sure you're parked outside with it on station 0 if you do it online. it'll get the activation signal a ton quicker. i've had some vehicles that will take an hour plus to activate/update if parked in a garage or don't have their radio on when they do it.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I need to ask about the lifetime thing.....didn't know about it and never saw it on their website. My trial is due to run out soon. Got a offer in the mail to renew for a year for $100, and wife is bellyaching about that.....I actually like the XM stuff I had during the trial since I bought the car. I don't expect to be trading the car in the next 4 years...but who knows...something I need to think about first.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Which raises the question - what "lifetime" are we talking about? A subscription that will follow you, or the lifetime of the radio? I'm not sure as I'd buy one that's lifetime of the radio. It might die or some idiot totals my car.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Patman said:


> Call them. They need to activate your radio ID and send a signal to it to get it going. Do you still have time on the free trial? I have lifetime subscription but I had to pay($400) for that. I happened upon that when my 3 year subscription expired. Call them and have them send the signal to your receiver. It should work and as Slammed said you may be able to get a good deal also.


How did you end up with a "lifetime" subscription? It must have been purchased at least 10 years ago. I know I got my "lifetime" subscription back in 2007 (they stopped offering the "lifetime" option shortly after that) when I bought my Cobalt. The guy on the phone assured me that I could transfer the subscription to 3 vehicles after the Cobalt for $500. It was a great deal so I went for it. 6 years later I trade in my Cobalt and they won't transfer my "lifetime" subscription. Bunch of crooks. I would stay far, far away from XM. Just check out the BBB and see all the people they have wronged. They will never get another penny from me. My ipod and Pandora do me just fine.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> How did you end up with a "lifetime" subscription? It must have been purchased at least 10 years ago. I know I got my "lifetime" subscription back in 2007 (they stopped offering the "lifetime" option shortly after that) when I bought my Cobalt. The guy on the phone assured me that I could transfer the subscription to 3 vehicles after the Cobalt for $500. It was a great deal so I went for it. 6 years later I trade in my Cobalt and they won't transfer my "lifetime" subscription. Bunch of crooks. I would stay far, far away from XM. Just check out the BBB and see all the people they have wronged. They will never get another penny from me. My ipod and Pandora do me just fine.


That "lifetime" option is always nice if you plan to keep the car forever but other than that it's the second owner that is getting the deal.. They screwed me on my last renew but from my understanding they do still offer the "lifetime" option too because they tried to get me to buy that.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

plasticplant said:


> How did you end up with a "lifetime" subscription? It must have been purchased at least 10 years ago. I know I got my "lifetime" subscription back in 2007 (they stopped offering the "lifetime" option shortly after that) when I bought my Cobalt. The guy on the phone assured me that I could transfer the subscription to 3 vehicles after the Cobalt for $500. It was a great deal so I went for it. 6 years later I trade in my Cobalt and they won't transfer my "lifetime" subscription. Bunch of crooks. I would stay far, far away from XM. Just check out the BBB and see all the people they have wronged. They will never get another penny from me. My ipod and Pandora do me just fine.


@10 years ago sounds about right. I had a 3 year subscription that expired and they sent me a renewal offer of @ $450 for the same 3 years where I only paid @$250 the first time. So I went online to see what they had to "beat their renewal offer" and I happened to find the lifetime for less than the 3 yr. renewal so I took it. I had that when I had one of the old XM receivers that required special FM antenna adapters and a special XM antenna that looked like a small magnetic hockey puck mounted on the roof of my car. Then when I bought my first Cruze I had to pay a little to have the service transferred. Since it was lifetime I figured what the..... Anyway I had to find the subscription and jump thru a few hoops to get the service transferred from my old XM receiver. I was not about to rip my dash apart to install in my Cruzes. I did not feel "wronged when I paid to switch my service(at the time I did not have a smartphone with data which most have now and I know I will never pay anymore). They are just trying to survive in musical competition esp. with things like Pandora. IMO. If you feel wronged that is your opinion and it all depends on what you are looking for and how you would use it. For me it was a better alternative to Cincinnati, local radio since I did not have the technology available to do otherwise and I like most their programming so.....


----------

